# Transmissionless?



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

On my conversion, I prefered to use the stock 5 speed trans. I mostly use 3rd and reverse.
The main reason was that there was already a mount for it and I only had to make a new mount for the end of the motor.
2- There was a place to hook up the motor directly in line with the trans.
3-A trans gives you a definite neutral gear. The car cannot move when the trans is in neutral. This is very important if you have a runaway controller.
4-A trans gives you reverse cheaper than reversing the motor.
5-A trans gives you an edge when climbing hills and gaining speed when going down hill, for a run at the next hill.
6-On front wheel drive, it is the only way to do a conversion that will give you little trouble. The factory already spent millions figuring it out, so that it runs great.
7-It gives you a ready made ratio to match your battery pack to the motor for the best mileage.
This of course is just my opine....


----------



## zibko (Nov 9, 2007)

Thx Coley. Your reply lists all (or most important) advantages to use existing transmission. What if you do not have it? Did anyone try this transmissionless business?


----------



## veperformance (Aug 17, 2007)

It works very well with appropriate motor and controller , in my case it works fine and i have a differential to simplify the setup.it is true that for front wheel drive you need 2 regular motor or a special motor like the next one i will built witch is able to drive the 2 wheel independantly.the funny thing without transmission is that you can go as fast in reverse as forward.as for runaway motor it is true for regular dc motor but not for pm or ac.


----------



## truckdoctor (Nov 4, 2007)

It is possible to run without a differential by using two motors connected directly to the driving wheels and wiring them in parrallel ,however ,the final drive would have reduced the overall gear ratio and with out it you would encounter high current draw moving off from a stand still ,so you could use more powerfull motors etc . Taking the cost into consideration , probably cheaper to stick with the gearbox diff arangement.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

See Cafe electric FAQ at http://www.cafeelectric.com/blog/?cat=3 .
You could also look at the Tango T600 specification for a road connected two motor set up. You’ll find it at http://www.commutercars.com/ . It uses a pair of reduction boxes so each motor independently drives a rear wheel. Notice how they push the motors to very high RPM to achieve a very modest top speed for such a powerful setup.


----------



## zibko (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you all for replays and links. I decided to find differential with 5:1 or 4:1 ratio to use one high RPM AC motor. I’m looking for data on 4WD boxes. So far new Reliance "RPM AC" low rotor inertias motor looks promising. They claim 8,800 RPM on 30HP motor but just in introductory flyer. Could not find anything above 3600 RPM in their standard catalog. Any input on it highly appreciated. Most AC standard motor manufacturers allow frequency up to 90Hz on 1800 RPM models and 75 Hz on 3600 RPM models. That makes it unusable for single gearbox.


----------



## petty (Jan 24, 2009)

zibko said:


> I did try to search the topic first, but nothing pops up.
> Anyone around with experience with EV conversion without use of any transmission? Is there real advantage to keep the old gear box and looses associated with it if controller can take over that function?
> How to plan it? Use differencial mechanism or maybe 2 motors (ball joints price)? There is a lot of relatively young and unexpensive cars you can get with transmission gone.


My dad has an old VW Cabriolet convertible that he would like to convert into an electric vehicle but the problem is that it has an automatic transmission. We can't tell if there's possibility of finding an AC motor that could replace the present transmission.


----------

